# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  उपभोक्ता संरक्षण

## Bhawani7000

उपभोक्ता संरक्षण एक प्रकार का सरकारी नियंत्रण है जो उपभोक्ताओं के हितों की रक्षा करता है
=====================
परिचय
आज ग्राहक जमाखोरी, कालाबाजारी, मिलावट, बिना मानक की वस्तुओं की बिक्री, अधिक दाम, ग्यारन्टी के बाद सर्विस नहीं देना, हर जगह ठगी, कम नाप-तौल इत्यादि संकटों से घिरा है। ग्राहक संरक्षण के लिए विभिन्न कानून बने हैं, इसके फलस्वरूप ग्राहक आज सरकार पर निर्भर हो गया है। जो लोग गैरकानूनी काम करते हैं, जैसे- जमाखोरी, कालाबाजारी करने वाले, मिलावटखोर इत्यादि को राजनैतिक संरक्षण प्राप्त होता है। ग्राहक चूंकि संगठित नहीं हैं इसलिए हर जगह ठगा जाता है। ग्राहक आन्दोलन की शुरूआत यहीं से होती है। ग्राहक को जागना होगा व स्वयं का संरक्षण करना होगा।

----------


## Bhawani7000

*इतिहास*

उपभोक्ता आन्दोलन का प्रारंभ अमेरिका में रल्प नाडेर द्वारा किया गा था। नाडेर के आन्दोलन के फलस्वरूप 15 मार्च 1962 को अमेरिकी कांग्रेस में तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति जॉन एफ कैनेडी द्वारा उपभोक्ता संरक्षण पर पेश विधेयक को अनुमोदित किया था। इसी कारण 15 मार्च को अंतरराष्ट्रीय उपभोक्ता दिवस के रूप में मनाया जाता है। अमेरिकी कांग्रेस में पारित विधेयक में चार विशेष प्रावधान थे।
1. उपभोक्ता सुरक्षा के अधिकार।
2. उपभोक्ता को सूचना प्राप्त करने का अधिकार।
3. उपभोक्ता को चुनाव करने का अधिकार।
4. उपभोक्ता को सुनवाई का अधिकार।
अमेरिकी कांग्रेस ने इन अधिकारों को व्यापकता प्रदान करने के लिए चार और अधिकार बाद में जोड़ दिए।
1. उपभोक्ता शिक्षा का अधिकार।
2. क्षति प्राप्त करने का अधिकार।
3. स्वच्छ वातावरण का अधिकार।
4. मूलभूत आवश्यकताएं जैसे भोजन, वस्त्र और आवास प्राप्त करने का अधिकार।

----------


## Bhawani7000

*भारत में उपभोक्ता संरक्षण*
जहां तक भारत का प्रश्न है, उपभोक्ता आन्दोलन को दिशा 1966 में जेआरडी टाटा के नेतृत्व में कुछ उद्योगपतियों द्वारा उपभोक्ता संरक्षण के तहत फेयर प्रैक्टिस एसोसिएशन की मुंबई में स्थापना की गई और इसकी शाखाएं कुछ प्रमुख शहरों में स्थापित की गईं। स्वयंसेवी संगठन के रूप में ग्राहक पंचायत की स्थापना बीएम जोशी द्वारा 1974 में पुणे में की गई। अनेक राज्यों में उपभोक्ता कल्याण हेतु संस्थाओं का गठन हुआ। इस प्रकार उपभोक्ता आन्दोलन आगे बढ़ता रहा। 9 दिसंबर 1986 को तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री राजीव गांधी की पहल पर उपभोक्ता संरक्षण विधेयक संसद ने पारित किया और राष्ट्रपति द्वारा हस्ताक्षरित होने के बाद देशभर में उपभोक्ता संरक्षण अधिनियम लागू हुआ। इस अधिनियम में बाद में 1993 व 2002 में महत्वपूर्ण संशोधन किए गए। इन व्यापक संशोधनों के बाद यह एक सरल व सुगम अधिनियम हो गया है। इस अधिनियम के अधीन पारित आदेशों का पालन न किए जाने पर धारा 27 के अधीन कारावास व दण्ड तथा धारा 25 के अधीन कुर्की का प्रावधान किया गया है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

उपभोक्ता संरक्षण अधिनियम, 1986 के अनुसार कोई व्यक्ति जो अपने उपयोग के लिये सामान अथवा सेवायें खरीदता है वह उपभोक्ता है । क्रेता की अनुमति से ऐसे सामान/सेवाओं का प्रयोग करने वाला व्यक्ति भी उपभोक्ता है । अत: हम में से प्रत्येक किसी न किसी रूप में उपभोक्ता ही है ।

----------


## Bhawani7000

*उपभोक्ता के अधिकार*

उपभोक्ता के रूप में हमें कुछ अधिकार प्राप्त हैं । मसलन सुरक्षा का अधिकार, जानकारी होने का अधिकार, चुनने का अधिकार, सुनवाई का अधिकार, शिकायत-निवारण का अधिकार तथा उपभोक्ता-शिक्षा का अधिकार

----------


## Bhawani7000

*शिकायतें क्या-क्या हो सकती हैं?*

किसी व्यापारी द्वारा अनुचित/प्रतिबंधात्मक पध्दति के प्रयोग करने से यदि आपको हानि/क्षति हुई है अथवा खरीदे गये सामान में यदि कोई खराबी है या फिर किराये पर ली गई/उपभोग की गई सेवाओं मे कमी पाई गई है या फिर विक्रेता ने आपसे प्रदर्शित मूल्य अथवा लागू कानून द्वारा अथवा इसके मूल्य से अधिक मूल्य लिया गया है । इसके अलावा यदि किसी कानून का उल्लंघन करते हुये जीवन तथा सुरक्षा के लिये जोखिम पैदा करने वाला सामान जनता को बेचा जा रहा है तो आप शिकायत दर्ज करवा सकते हैं

----------


## akayemm

*   मित्रो , आप सबके ज्ञान वर्धन के लिये एवम जिज्ञासा शान्त करने के लिये एक लिन्क दे रहा हूँ जहां आप ना सिर्फ़ 'सभी ' अधिनियमो को देख - पढ़ सकेंगे बल्कि 'कौपी-पेस्ट' भी कर सकेगें !
साथ साथ आप पायेंगे कि ये लिन्क सर्वोच्च न्यायलय से सम्बन्धित है तो , आप बेखटके उस अदालत से सम्बन्धित भी कई बातें जान सकते है ,
http://indiacode.nic.in/
और जैसा कि आप देख सकते हैं कि ये सरकारी साईट है , अतः यहां से मिली जानकारी आधिकारिक होने के साथ साथ निःशुल्क भी है । 
सप्रेम - अनिल
पुनःश्च - ये लिन्क एक प्रकार से विधि ज्ञान के सागर का मुख्य द्वार है।
अब ये आप पर निर्भर करता है कि आप इस सागर में किस प्रकार विचरण करते और कितने मोती और मून्गे एकत्रित कर पाते हैं ।
आपका शुभाकान्क्षी - अनिल*

----------


## swami ji

*ये सूत्र को थोडा बहार रखो यार ,,,,एस में बहोत काम का सूत्र हे ,,,,*

----------


## shahanshah

It’s very useful to everyone & worth sharing.....

In India if anytime you are worried if the medicine is not just fake or counterfeit, You can send a 10 digit code as SMS to 9901099010 and you will get a reply back if the drug was authentic.

Whenever a unit of medicine is produced at the factory, it is labeled with a unique code.

When you purchase a medicine you can send this code which is at back of the unit to 9901099010

You will receive an SMS which tells if you the medicine is genuine and provides you will batch number, expiration, and other information.

----------


## bindasclubdun

achch sutra hai...

----------


## bindasclubdun

aapki di hui jankari ka fayada uthayege

----------

